# usc



## movied (May 5, 2009)

how expensive would it be to live in la and go to usc? and can i go part-time


----------



## Astantax (May 5, 2009)

1. Be prepared to sever a few limbs.
(note to the humor-impaired: I was kidding.  OP: It is pretty expensive, as is the case with any big university in a major city)

2. No.


----------

